# angels acting weird



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

hey there guys and gals i have a little bit of a prob in my tank that is 40 gal 
i have three angels longfin veil tails and they are huddled in the corner all three of them scooted in close to the heater bundled togeather i removed the one agel that i thought was the bully but they are still at it , i have not had a chance to chk water parameters , but will tonite , water change done weekly , all other fish seem to be doing good 
any ideas 
thanks 
tom


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

not enough info. Current? Filtration? temp? ph?
Test the water plz 

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3347


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

a= 0
no3=0
p.h= 7
no2= 0
temp 75-80 f
eheim 2213 -40 gal tank 
tank has been running for over a year no extreme changes / plants in tank 
fish in tank with them - rams /tiger barbs/ plecos /loaches /ghost knife /gourammi all fish have been gettting along with no visible stress or chasing of angels , had one other angel in there that was a bully but removed him last nite but angels are still huddled in corner near heater 
hope someone can help 
tom


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

clown loaches and angels are worlds apart. You need 6+ clown loaches, you need way more current than the angels can handle. Definitely shouldn't be kept alone. Tiger barbs are too whippy for angels even if they arent bothering them directly.

How can you have zero nitrate? Did you do the test properly? Is your tank really heavily planted?


----------



## InSpirit (Mar 14, 2009)

Have you had these long in this mid seventies plus tank water? Have they grown up at this temperature?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I didnt even catch that. 

IMO keeping angels below 80 isn't very good practice. I keep them at 81/82.

At 75 they're in trouble. If your temp swings around you're in trouble too. Your temperature should always be the same.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*angels*

the temp i read was wrong i keep it at 80-85 has not changed for over a year .
as for the nitrate thats what the tst result has given me ,the tank is not heavily planted but has several plants .this behavior just started a few days ago these have all been tank mates for over a year with no issues . so just wondering why they would be hiding in the corner


----------



## InSpirit (Mar 14, 2009)

Okay I hate asking this question but from experience I have to suspect... Do they have camallanus worm? Are there small red worms protruding from their vent area?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*angels*

i will h ave to have a close look i didnt see anything odd wheni saw them last


----------



## InSpirit (Mar 14, 2009)

When the worm becomes a problem angels behave like zombies. Refuse to eat. Motionless for the most part. Let's hope that's not the cause. It may just be the stress of being bullied and not worms. Keep an eye on them. And good luck. Perhaps the others will have a few good suggestions.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*angels*

i dont see anything hanging from theere gill area .


----------



## InSpirit (Mar 14, 2009)

No bum hole... LOL. Google 'camallanus' and 'angelfish.' You'll see pics of infected angels and you'll know what to look for.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

The callamanus worms are shown in the pictures part way down: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/callamanus-worm.html
Tom, are the fish eating? Do they have white or clear stringy poop? Are the Angelfish showing signs of hole-in-the head-disease. They look like pockmarks on the head area: http://badmanstropicalfish.com/fish_palace/tropicalfish_disease_identification.html#HITH
There is callamanus worms *(Levamisole, Flubendazole*, *Fenbendazole)*, Hexamita/Spironucleus *(Metronidazole)* and internal flukes *(Praziquantel or Prazipro)*. The bracketed parts above is the medication used to cure that particular parasite. All can be used in water as a bath except for Fenbendazole that needs to be soaked into food. Metronidazole can be added to food as well if needed. None of the above disturbs the bacteria in your filter but do take the carbon out though when treating with any of these medicines.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*angels*

i nspected evry fish in tank , expecially angels , there is nothign hanging out from there " bum" lol


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

got pictures


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Are your Angels eating?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*angels*

yes they are , all three of them


----------



## InSpirit (Mar 14, 2009)

Have they perked up today? Has their behaviour improved since removing the bully?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*angels*

teh two seem to have perked up a bit the one i am concerned about is now in the corner basically standing on his tail looking straight up " weird " i took a pic but my cam is not a very good cam for taking photos , wondering if hes dying a slow death , should i remove him and put him in the hospital tank 
the bully has not been put back in tank i dont think he was the issue but poss not have helped it either 
thanks 
tom


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

tom g said:


> teh two seem to have perked up a bit the one i am concerned about is now in the corner basically standing on his tail looking straight up " weird " i took a pic but my cam is not a very good cam for taking photos , wondering if hes dying a slow death , should i remove him and put him in the hospital tank
> the bully has not been put back in tank i dont think he was the issue but poss not have helped it either
> thanks
> tom


That's a sigh of severe stress in angelfish. I'd keep the lights off. I wouldnt move it. You'll just upset it more.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*angel*

hey there guys , thanks for all the help unfortunatly he died , kinda bizzare but all i can come up with was that he was severly stressed somehow 
thanks for the help 
tom


----------

